# 1974 Raleigh Grand Prix, like new



## marius.suiram

1974 Raleigh with owner manual and warranty paper


----------



## SirMike1983

Really nice. I like the lug paint detailing.


----------



## marius.suiram

thanks Sir Mike


----------



## dabluzdude

Really nice. Love the way the seat stays wrap around the seat tube on the Grand Prix's.


----------



## bulldog1935

dabluzdude said:


> Really nice. Love the way the seat stays wrap around the seat tube on the Grand Prix's.




that's the Carlton influence.   
I have a May'76 Nottingham Grand Prix, bought new in college, but on it's fourth rebuild - and its performance is contemporary.  
When we were prepping it for new decals, my daughter gold tipped all my lugs - only the front had been tipped before, but it was seriously fading.  


 



finally broke down with a 700c wheelset, spread the rear to 126m for 7 gears, cyclotouriste triple, and gravel-racing tires
I still make 40-mile, 3000'-climb rides on it.  
other than the frame, all that's still original are the brake calipers and headset - but I've been riding it for 38 years and 20,000 miles


----------



## Adamtinkerer

You need some plaid bell bottom pants to ride that one!


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan

Plaid? More like corduroy.


----------



## bulldog1935

gotta agree that plaid cuffed baggies were as 1974 as safety bumpers


----------



## Richardnew

I love your bike. Here are a few photos of mine.









Richard Newton
Bike Restoration Blog


----------



## bulldog1935

thanks - great photos and nice job on the restoration.  

There is a huge Grand Prix fan club out there.  They're certainly heavy frames, but great geometry and one of the strongest frames ever made.

btw, a Huge improvement on the Weinmann CP brakes with Kool Stop Dura cartridge pads.  I can lock the wheels with these.  The spherical washer and concave shape of the (new condition) pads makes them self-aligning for flatness and toe if you install per the instructions.  Out of 3 other pad combinations I've tried, original Matthausers, Kool Stop Eagle rear and Continental front, and Yokozuna cartridge, these are by far the best.  
I'm also using Paul Moon stradle cable holders with the stock Weinmann straddle cables.  It improves the braking force vector and you can adjust and tighten with less than 3 hands.


----------

